# Kwan Jang Pak- Song Ki



## Galvatron (May 13, 2003)

Anyone here take or have taken from Grandmaster Song Ki Pak or any of his branch schools?


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2003)

This instructor, you mean?


----------



## Galvatron (May 26, 2003)

That would be him.


----------

